# Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Mafia Win)



## OrngSumb

Role PMs are being sent out right now.

Just some rules

Flavor text will most likely be relevant
All night actions are required. If not sent in I will randomize.
If you do not post in the thread during the day *2 days in a row* I will kill you
*DO NOT POST YOUR ROLE PM!!! I WILL IMMEDIATELY KILL YOU IF YOU DO! THIS INCLUDES PARAPHRASING! STATING YOUR POKEMON IS FINE*
A lynch is not needed during the days.
Unless stated in your pm you may not communicate out of thread


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

All role pms are sent. If you didn't get one let me know. Let me just re-iterate some things: THE RULES ARE IN THE FIRST POST! LOOK THERE AND IF YOU STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND THEN COME TO ME. Also if your pm says you win when all Mafia die you are innocent. If it says when all innocents die you are Mafia. Pretty simple.

*24 hours for night actions unless I get them all*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

(Sorry for the lateness. Damn school)

_The villagers wake up to a silent morning. Running to the town square they notice one is missing. Taking a look around they notice that InvaderSyl is missing. Running to her house they notice it is empty. The bed is made and nothing is out of place. Confused they just stood around until an audible scream was heard from another house. Running to another villager's house they found InvaderSyl, dead, in a bed not her own, her body covered in clean holes giving her the appearance of Swiss cheese. As they rifle through the body of the dead Huntail they find her Mafia card and are put slightly at ease.

Along with finding a dead body they find what appears to be RespectTheBlade covered in a web._

*InvaderSyl, the Huntail, is dead. She was Mafia.
RespectTheBlade is silenced and cannot participate in the discussion or voting.

24 hours for discussion*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

Didn't someone say that in another mafia game, in a bed not her own? I can't remember... but I think it was Midnight that died in that post. (Can't remember.)

Anyway, mafia kill day one is good. Maybe it was bus driver (since I think that was what happened before)?


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

Swiss cheese Huntail must be the new fish filet :D
What kind of pokemon could make holes like that? We got extremely lucky. And I remember that 'bed not their own' part too...but in what?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

IIRC from the other Mafia game in which a Mafia was found dead in a bed not her own without an innocent killed that night, the deduction was made that it was either a bus driver switching the Mafia's target and a lesser Mafia member (statistically unlikely) or a bodyguard that killed its attacker (or, more specifically, the attacker of the person it's protecting).

Probably a bodyguard, I'm guessing. Unless the "bed not her own" is irrelevant flavor and we got a lucky healer and lucky (and trigger-happy) vigilante.

RespectTheBlade being webbed probably means we have a dayblocker who's a Spinarak/Ariados/Joltik/Galvantula (am I forgetting any spider roles?). Off the top of my head I can't think of any Pokemon that would turn their targets into Swiss cheese, but I'm not thinking that hard about it.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

Ooh, mafia kill night one. Nice~

ANYWAY: Holes? Maybe Syl sent in the mafia night action and it got redirected back to her...?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

*wakes up for a second*

wait, I'M FINALLY A MAFIA AND I DON'T GET TO DO ANYTHING? D: 

FRELL.

*Dies again*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

*kicks dead body* Dead people don't speak.


Hmmm. Swiss cheese. Rhyperior's arm rock-canon thingies maybe?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*



Wargle said:


> *kicks dead body* Dead people don't speak.


* Wakes up again *

Who said I was a person? I thought I was an Irken/Huntail this time XD

*Dies again*


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

STOP TALKING! DEAD PEOPLE! ZOMBIE! AAAAUGHHH!

Um, I think bus driver caused this. Sooo. What now?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

*Violently kicks dead body* WAIT FOR MY MAFIA.

...wait, what's a bus driver? I'm confused now...

As for the holes, this _is_ multi-generational, so perhaps this guy? If not, maybe Beedrill.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

Hm. Maybe.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> ...wait, what's a bus driver? I'm confused now...


A bus driver "switches" two people, making everything that was aimed at them target the other one.

For example, if Player A is targeted by a heal and Player B is targeted by a kill, Player A will end up dead and Player B will receive the heal.

In this case, it's possible that a bus driver targeted the same person the Mafia targeted, as well as one of the Mafia members, which would make the Mafia leader attack said Mafia member.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 0)*

I don't think it's a Drilbur...it's claws may not be able to create holes without some sort of jagged lines, and wouldn't be holes but more of a knife mark.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

Sorry everybody, forgot to change everything to day >.<

*About 6 hours left*


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

*Abstain* due to day one-ness.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

*Abstain*. Also, Nidoking/queen are the Drill Pokemon. And the Rhyhorn family.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

What about Dodrio? Or, maybe a stretch, but something like Raticate or Rattata? They're commonly associated with Team Rocket, right? But eh. It's actually bacteria that puts the holes in swiss cheese... personally leading towards Beedrill but I just thought I might spitball some ideas.
*
Abstain*, derp


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

*Abstain* then. I surprise that we got a mafia killed in day 1.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

Hmmm. Genosect actually _has_ a gun.

Pokemon that have guns/gunlike things:
Rhyperior
Magmortor
Remoraid
Octillery.

Now that I look about it, Octillery seems most likely. I say maybe Bullet Seed Octillery.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

But wouldn't bullet seed be more like bullets? I'd think if it was swiss cheese there'd be bigger holes, like maybe rhyperior.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

Is whoever caused the death actually relevant, or are we just trying to figure it out for our own curiosity?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

...I _think_ we're just guessing for curiosity's sake.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*



Seritinajii said:


> Is whoever caused the death actually relevant, or are we just trying to figure it out for our own curiosity?


It's just flavor, so it really doesn't matter much/at all. Mostly it's a way for us to be chatty so the mafia might be more likely to slip up.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

_The villagers talked for a little bit and came to no conclusion._

*48 hours for night actions. SEND IN YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

Still Day One.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 1)*

STILL Day One.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 1)*

_Insert flavor text here_

*Nobody died because nobody can be assed to send in their bloody actions and I can't be assed to randomize it. 5 actions? Really? Horrible.

Griffin is coated in webs and can't participate today

Flower Doll, Blaziking, Pig-serpent, and Whirlpool: IF YOU DON'T POST DURING THIS DAY I WILL KILL YOU!!!!

48 hours to discuss. A lynch is required today*


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Well, that's depressing. I feel bad about not sending my action; I think I'll roleclaim. Hopefully OrngSumb interpreted my lack of an action as a choice of not doing anything! Ahahahaha I hope so...

I'm Clefable stuff that my role does


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Hi.
so, who to kill?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*pokes Seri* Did you read the rules?


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

well, uh, I'm not sure that I actually have a night action I can do but I still feel bad about the people who didn't send theirs in?

So, uh, god, our mafia's inactive too? An inactive lynch looks like the best option here. Who hasn't been online in the past couple days?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 1)*

Sounds like the Mafia's inactive, so...



OrngSumb said:


> *Flower Doll, Blaziking, Pig-serpent, and Whirlpool: IF YOU DON'T POST DURING THIS DAY I WILL KILL YOU!!!!*


Shall we go after one of these people?


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Any one of those four could be our inactive mafia so I say we remember them for later... and go for *Pig-Serpent* right now since he's posted and won't be auto-killed like Flower Doll, Blaziking and Whirlpool will be if they continue to be inactive. You know, to use our lynch votes efficiently. If any more of them post to prevent their own autokilling though we'll actually have to figure out some way of choosing which order we lynch them in. If they actually defend themselves adequately though we're kind of back to square one.

It would've been a better and more fair idea of OrngSumb to PM the inactives so they don't become easy pickings like this for the rest of us, but hey, might as well take advantage of it I guess.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Eh, *Pig-serpent*'s fine. If he comes back to defend himself, I can probably be persuaded to change my vote, though.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Meh. *Pig-Serpent*.
 Hurr durr, forgot to send in night action.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*



OrngSumb said:


> *pokes Seri* Did you read the rules?



Hahahahahaha of course I did! ... I did, but forgot. Sorry about that! I'll definitely send in a night action next night.

*Pig-serpent*, who won't be autokilled.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Alrighty, *Pig-Serpent.*  Yay inactive!lynches!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Weird. I could've sworn that I posted at one time or another.

Oh well. I'll go back and read the past stuff and draw a conclusion from that. I'd rather not make an uninformed vote.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Uninformed?

The mafia didn't send in their night action. These people were inactive. It's the best lead we have after only two pages...


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Just saying I'm here so don't kill me. I guess this is why lurking the game is bad.

In case Pig-serpent does come back to defend themselves, though, I'll do nothing so the bandwagon doesn't get bigger and we make a mistake. I haven't counted, but I think you don't need my vote to get a majority.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Hmmm. I have no night action ((_again_)) so I don't get raged at. Yay! While it sucks to not have a night thing, it does take stress off.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

so I can post pokemon but not power?
I'll come out and say that Whirlpool and I are Nidoking and Nidoqueen.
ask him if you want.
Also, we're not mafia.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Oh. In that case, I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Hum. That's no light role to claim.
Changing my vote to... hrm. *Abstain* I guess. Flower Doll seems like she's going to get autokilled anyway.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 1)*



OrngSumb said:


> *A lynch is required today*


I'll change my vote from Pig-serpent over to whoever we decide to lynch once we decide on whom to lynch.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Oh right!

Well uh, Pig-Serpent and Whirlpool kinda defended themselves, and I don't want to waste a lynch vote on somebody who's probably going to get autokilled today anyway...

so *Blaziking* I guess? If Blaziking defends himself though we'll have to start checking inactive people besides those four that OrngSumb mentioned specifically, since our mafia is almost definitely inactive...


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Blaziking*, why not?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

I guess I vote for *Blaziking* then since we have to lynch someone.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Blaziking.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Sure, then, *Blaziking*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Blaziking.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Blaziking*. Sounds like lovers, so either might be targeted tonight.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Gah. I hate indecisive/can't really do it to anyone else lynches.  *Blaziking of The Keyblade*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

I'm cool with the direction this is taking. You guys might not be.

*Blaziking*.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Raises from dead* 

Oh gosh, don't tell me he's a- *kicked*

*dies again*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Syl, You're dead! Stop talking! And yes, it _does_ rather sound like Alien talk. I suggest we change our lynching. *Burns Ivadersyl's body and gets her spirit exercised*

How about *Pig-serpent* again?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Brushes self off*
 OK, I couldn't come up with a better trope :P

Why did you throw an exercise bike at me? D:

Oh how I love being plucky comic relief during a mass Oh Crap moment~ 

*prepares to be told to shut up again*

Ok, I'm done now. *notices everyone coming toward her*

NO NO WAIT I-

*poked*

*dies again*


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

I vote kill Syl again.

Aslo, if I was mafia why would I give out another name?  If that player is mafia, it's stupid.  If innocent, you could ask that person.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*



Pig-serpent said:


> I vote kill Syl again.


I agree. She is the most talkative dead person I've ever met.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

So THAT'S where the night action went. I'll trust Pig-Serpent for now, though I don't think Whirlpool has agreed to that yet. Whatevs.

HOWEVER, an activated alien is still on the loose and we need to stop it. How about *Flower Doll? *


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Flower Doll* 

To heck with this. THE ALIENS MUST DIE!

(Yes, Syl, you also count.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

GO my bandwagon powers! *Flower Doll*


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*



Superbird said:


> (Yes, Syl, you also count.)


*rises from dead again* 

But, in case you forgot, _I'm never fully dead._That could fit this trope too.

Wait a second- *Everyone turns to her with glasses of water* AHHHHHHHH!!!!!

IT BURNS!

*dies again*


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Raises from dead*

Hold on a second, something doesn't seem right here...

*Someone yells at her to stop talking*

There it is. ^_^

*Dies again*


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Blazeking is either an alien, a powerful townie, or a mafia pretending to be alien.  that's my guess, so um *Flower Doll* as the safest bet.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Eh, I need to change to vote to *Flower Doll* or something so the Alien doesn't blow us up, but...
hrmm. Flower Doll is gong to get autokilled anyway. :/


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Wait, "that's where the night action went"? Are you softclaiming as a vig, Mai (or was I just supposed to leave that be and not say anything)?

Eh, *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

No, since nobody was killed today I thought maybe the mafia targeted him and he got activated, if mafia was one of the five night actions that got sent in.

Since you appeared to have read my post, can you confirm that Pig-Serpent is in fact your nidoqueen and you're nidoking?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Okay, then, changing my vote to *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Not changing my vote but I was sure I mentioned this in my last post and I want to be sure everybody sees...

Anyone think Blaziking might be bluffing? :v


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Once we get enough votes we can try and change our vote. How many people still are voting for him?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

It's possible Blaziking could be bluffing so to not get lynch, but he might be an alien. Or has an ability to blow up the person who voted him last.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Hey look dragonair can compile lists and answer her own questions. The votes:

_Jack_-Flower Doll
Seri-Blaziking
_Chief Zackrai_-Flower Doll
_Alraune_-Flower Doll
Kirby-Chan-Blaze
_Mawile_-Flower Doll
_Mai_-Flower Doll
LS99-Blaziking
Blaziking-Blaziking
_Superbird_-Flower Doll
_Pig-Serpent_-Flower Doll
_Whirlpool_-Flower Doll

Underline=People who are still voting for Blaze _please change your vote._

Italics=Not Blaziking.

Total= 8 Flower Doll, 4 Blaze. 

Please tell me if I forgot something.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

*Flower Doll.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

I think he's bluffing. Why? Unless he's a copier, he's not alien.

I'm a Deoxys btw.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*



Wargle said:


> I think he's bluffing. Why? Unless he's a copier, he's not alien.
> 
> I'm a Deoxys btw.


And why exactly would you tell us that? If you're not lying, aliens don't win with innocents.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Changing to *Flower Doll*. Hope you are telling the truth, Wargle unless...


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

Hmm my Win condition says I win with innocents...


----------



## Mai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

An alien winning with the innocents?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 2)*

_The villagers begin their day like always: confused. But today they ended it differently. After shouting names for hours on end they come to a consensus: Flower Doll. Leading her limp body to the gallows they easily execute her. _

*Flower Doll the Magnezone was innocent.

48 hours for night actions. YOU BETTER SEND THEM IN*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 2)*

_The villagers wake up to a lovely Valentines Day. Walking to the town square they find a bloody mess with purple chunks everywhere and 1 dead body. Upon further inspection they see the mangled mess that was *Mai*. Their feathers blasted off their body, claw marks covering the rest of her body, and small flames coating every pointy edge. Collecting the purple chunks they reveal the corpse of *Wargle*. Sadly the cause of death couldn't be determined due to the fact that she, well, exploded._

*Wargle, a Weezing, is dead. She was innocent
Mai, a Honchkrow, is dead. She was innocent
Pig-serpent is silenced and may not participate in discussion or voting.

Griffin and RespectTheBlade: IF YOU DON'T POST TODAY YOU WILL BE KILLED OFF!

A lynch is required for the day.
48 hours for discussion*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 2)*

Sounds like Mai vig killed Wargle, and Wargle was a *Bomb*.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

So does that mean the mafia action wasn't sent in again? Hum. That kinda sucks.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Lucky healer/roleblocker?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Okay I'm going to elaborate on what happened yesterday. Yes, I am indeed alien. However, I'm not a fan of the whole "die and win the game" aspect of things, I don't know why, I just never have been. I'd rather see things unfold. So. I decided that I'll help work with the innocents. I think that's pretty clear.


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Um, sorry for not posting. I was just on at a bad time for the first day.

Also, I've read over everything, but don't really have any idea of what to do next. (also, forgot to send in night action *facepalm*)


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Or maybe there was an innocent-to-inspection-and-death mafia?


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Or, well, derp, perhaps, yes. We could've gotten a lucky heal too... Or any number of possibilities. That post was kind of really super derp. :I I'm ashamed of myself.

Unless some people start talking somehow though that still doesn't leave us with any leads, though... It's pretty easy to guess what happened to the innocents that died but that doesn't really help us since they seemed to kill themselves, on accident and without the mafia's help.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Sorry to doublepost but I kinda want to bump this or something, I've been thinking...

I'm really suspicious of Blaziking. If he were really the alien, he could've easily gotten enough votes by the end of the day to get lynched without voting for himself and making his role really obvious. :I It's really easy to claim activated alien to avoid getting lynched... and there are plenty of other plausible reasons for there to have not been a kill that night.

So I offer this stipulation: If Blaziking doesn't die tonight or tomorrow night to guarantee that the alien does not and cannot win, we will lynch him _the day after tomorrow_ (like day 5? because if Blaziking doesn't die, we can conclude he didn't die because he can't kill himself because he's mafia!). The mafia can either be safe and just get him out of the way, or risk losing because we plan to lynch him while he was activated. We can wait two nights just in case he really is the alien, but wanted us to come to this conclusion and get the mafia wanting to kill him and activate him and stuff.

That still leaves the question of who we lynch _today_ (and tomorrow if we don't find him dead in the morning), but. What do you guys think? That's what our vigilante had in mind when they went for Wargle, trying to kill the suspected alien in the night so there's no chance they'll win. It's too bad they went for the less convincing claim of the two and got themselves bombed.

edit: Actually I suggest we lynch one of today's two inactives since there's also still the possibility that the mafia is inactive this game, and it's like abstaining only not since we have no other leads and we want to buy time for the mafia to kill the alien off themselves. *RespectTheBlade*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Why did Wargle claim to be deoxys when that clearly was not his role? this is perplexing...


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Baiting someone to kill him because he was the bomb or something? Maybe he was hoping the mafia would kill him (like we hope they'll kill Blaziking) and he was willing to sacrifice himself, but our vigilante went for him instead, which was a waste unfortunately. ):


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Oh, I see. Anyway, your argument for Respecttheblade seems pretty convincing. However, Griffin face palming about his negligence about his night action seems a bit off. He could be the Don, and that would explain the mafia inactivity, so *Griffin.*


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Well, it won't really matter if we kill off RTB seeing as he hasn't posted and will get killed anyway so should we waste a kill on him when we could be going for others?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Oh, I see. Anyway, your argument for RespectTheBlade seems pretty convincing. However, Griffin face palming about his negligence about his night action seems a bit off. He could be the Don, and that would explain the mafia inactivity, so *Griffin.*


Griffin wasn't the only one to talk about forgetting night actions during the game, and that person may or may not be more suspicious.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

I wasn't actually arguing for RTB being _anything_, I was just choosing him at random between the two inactives because it's basically equivalent to an abstain, and we don't really have any leads besides Blaziking. RTB and Griffin are both gonna die if they don't post anyway so it doesn't really matter which one we lynch, if we lynch them and not a third person.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

*Day extended by 24 hours*

YOU PEOPLE NEED TO TALK! *A LYNCH IS STILL REQUIRED*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Why did Wargle claim to be deoxys when that clearly was not his role? this is perplexing...


Weezing = Selfdestruct = bomb = bait.

I'm cool with either *RespectTheBlade* or Griffin, either one's fine but RTB got the first vote so I guess I'll go with him unless he defends himself.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

*RespectTheBlade*, I guess.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Too bad the bomb bait didn't really work out in our favor. Lynching *Griffin*.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

*RTB*, I guess.
I have another theory on the deaths: BUS DRIVER.
Someone switched Mafia and Mai, and when Wargle was killed, the explosion hit Mai instead.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



OrngSumb said:


> *Day extended by 24 hours*
> 
> YOU PEOPLE NEED TO TALK! *A LYNCH IS STILL REQUIRED*


It's not like a couple of us didn't vote :c A lynch is still a lynch even if they were gonna get autokilled by you, eh?
/pout Now we'll have to wait longer to execute our alien weeding-out-of thing!


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



Spike said:


> It's not like a couple of us didn't vote :c A lynch is still a lynch even if they were gonna get autokilled by you, eh?
> /pout Now we'll have to wait longer to execute our alien weeding-out-of thing!


There were two votes...


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

*RespectTheBlade*, because I don't want to die.

Also, WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP CALLING ME AND WARGLE GUYS? We clearly state on our profiles that we are female! You can actually see it under our usernames!


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Because your usernames are misleading.

*RespectTheBlade*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



Griffin said:


> *RespectTheBlade*, because I don't want to die.
> 
> Also, WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP CALLING ME AND WARGLE GUYS? We clearly state on our profiles that we are female! You can actually see it under our usernames!


Sorry, I suppose I should look more closely at things >.>

And, why is everyone going for Respecttheblade? If he doesn't post today, _which he hasn't_, he'll die _anyway_. Lynching him is a waste of time unless he actually _bothers_ to post.


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



Superbird said:


> Because your usernames are misleading.
> 
> *RespectTheBlade*


So you can't be bothered to move your eyes a little bit downward to see if your assumptions are correct? Also, we're voting RTB because Orng is getting annoyed that we're not voting.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

But voting for you makes more sense, because he _will die anyway_ because he _isn't posting._ Why lynch the doomed?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



Griffin said:


> So you can't be bothered to move your eyes a little bit downward to see if your assumptions are correct?


I wasn't the one who was making the error.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> But voting for you makes more sense, because he _will die anyway_ because he _isn't posting._ Why lynch the doomed?


They're probably going for him because I did first, and when I did, it was before Griffin posted. And I voted for one of the inactives because we have no leads (besides "mafia is possibly inactive", and Blaziking, who we're going to wait until at least the next day phase to target) so it's basically like abstaining. Have you any other suggestions for who to lynch besides the inactives that OrngSumb has been prodding to post?

Griffin, you wanna defend yourself? I honestly think chances are kinda slim that you're mafia so I'd rather keep voting for RTB, but...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

EDIT: Wait, nvm, RTB didn't post.
And I used "guys" because it is ungendered to me.


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Okay, if I was the don, why would I be as stupid as to out myself like that? I'm not one for double-bluff mindscrews. And LS, Zackrai used "he" to refer to me.

Also, wouldn't anyone facepalm at forgetting to send in a night action, since most night actions are beneficial for their side?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

Actually, I used "he" in my last post to refer to Respecttheblade.

But, anyway. Yes, many people would facepalm, but to themselves, not the whole freakin' internet. I don't know, it just seems suspicious to me. Anyone with a night action, unless they are proven innocent, is to be cautious of.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 3)*

_The villagers decide to sleep in for awhile. After all waking up they come to a loud conclusion: It's time for RespectTheBlade to go. Dragging their body up to the gallows they lynch the silent body immediately. They gasp as they watch the Gyrados switch between Magikarp and Gyrados, finally resting as a Gyrados._

*RespectTheBlade, a Gyrados, was Mafia.

48 hours for night actions. If you don't send one in tonight don't expect to wake up in the morning.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

_The villagers awaken from their deep slumber. Stalking out into the courtyard *Jack_the_PumpkinKing* is found with clean holes in him, as if being skewered multiple times. Next to him are the bodies of *Superbird, Seritinajii, and Whirlpool* all adorned with a dunce cap and a note saying "I told you that you wouldn't see the morning"._

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing, an Araiados, was Innocent
Superbird, a Chansey, was Innocent
Seritinajii, a Clefable, was Innocent
Whirlpool, a Nidoking, was Innocent

Pig-serpent if you don't talk today you will die

A lynch is required for today. 48 hours for discussion*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

...what just happened?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Quite obviously, those three people did not submit night actions, hence the dunce caps.

Oh yeah, I'm dead in this one too.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

I think they didn't send in their actions, remember Orng's warning from the day before?

EDIT: YOU EVIL LITTLE NINJA.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Lol.
Jack sounded like a silencer, maybe?
Superbird and Seri sounded like healers.
And Whirlpool... I thought Nidoking/queen were lovers?
EDIT: Just realized that my M:tG color is perfect for Mafia ^_^


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

That's what I actually thought the Nido couples are lovers, but maybe one of them would commit suicide the next day.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Huh, balls. Looks like we lost a healer. :/ And a bunch of innocents.

I'm suspicious of Pig-Serpent because he was supposedly Whirlpool's lover... However, Whirlpool never confirmed, and Pig-Serpent is still alive. If _either_ of the lovers die the other one is supposed to commit suicide, no matter which one is the lover between the two, right? If they were really lovers Pig-Serpent would also be dead. It's possible Whirlpool was a lover of Superbird or Seritinajii, since Nidoking is associated with being in a pair (however, both lovers' role-names would _not_ correspond with eachother, since, keep in mind, the lover chooses any other player to be lovers with-and all of these other players have their own roles already!), and Whirlpool just died because their lover did. But how would Pig-Serpent have known Whirlpool was a lover at all if he wasn't Whirlpool's lover himself? Lucky guess is the only not-cheating way... so Pig-Serpent must have been bluffing to save his skin.

And also it looks like the skewery thing from the first night is indeed the mafia, since a mafia didn't die for not sending in a night action and someone died of skewery thing again... Yeah. And Blaziking didn't die last night... Mafia, I'm serious about voting to lynch Blaziking if he doesn't die by tomorrow morning.

Voting *Pig-Serpent* because who else


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

ARGH TCOD DON'T EAT MY POSTS THAT TAKE FOREVER TO WRITE!
Okay, so to recap, *ύber suspicious P-S*, about 1:3 ratio Mafia to Townie, probably should roleclaim except Cop/Doctor.

EDIT: Spike, Whirlpool died of not sending night actions, not lover death.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> EDIT: Spike, Whirlpool died of not sending night actions, not lover death.


How can you know? if Whirlpool was a lover of either of the other two who died of not sending their night actions, Whirlpool also would have died. I think I was still editing my post after you wrote that (looking at timestamps, anyway- I wasn't aware that you'd posted while I was editing), so look again and say if you still disagree?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*



OrngSumb said:


> Next to him are the bodies of *Superbird, Seritinajii, and Whirlpool* all adorned with a dunce cap and a note saying "I told you that you wouldn't see the morning".


Ahem.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Since Whirlpool (Nidoking) has a night action, then I don't think it could have a lover. So I think Pig-Serpent is lying and Whirlpool didn't confirm it plus the information we given already. *Pig-Serpent*


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

What if Whirlpool was a fishing brother?


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

uh.....................................................
I'm a lover with about as much as a guess as you guys have.  I'm stumped too.  I looked at the kills thinking "shouldn't I be dead???"

I'm dead now so why not, *Pig-serpent*, I mean, all the evidence points toward that noob.  (man, glad I"m not him)


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Ahem.


Well, of course I read _that_. I figured that was just OrngSumb being lazy and not writing special flavor text for Whirlpool's suicide. I mean, I wouldn't feel like putting much effort into a game either if people weren't even sending in their night actions, including, apparently, some of the mafia themselves?

Pig-Serpent, what's the name of your role?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

*Pig-Serpent*, I guess. I do agree that he doesn't seem to be making a lot of sense, though. But, if two people die from this, we'll know.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

I should be dead by now, because I was a lover with whirlpool.  I guess lovers aren't affected by mod-kills.  This is really all I have.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

*Day extended by 24 hours.*

Extending because I feel you might change your votes after this info: Modkills trump roles. So if a lover is killed via modkill then the other lover doesn't have to suffer from the ignorance (re: They don't die :D)


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Oh. Well, then! Uh...

For the sake of keeping innocents alive I'm going to *abstain*, then, but I'm still willing to change votes if anybody has any other ideas. Also still want to know which Pokemon Pig-Serpent is, since Whirlpool seems to have died of not sending in a role after all, and so wasn't the actual lover between the two. I wonder what Whirlpool was, then? Nidoking would have been capable of leaving holes in things but Whirlpool was innocent, so...


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

All right *abstain* then. Maybe Whirlpool can revenge kill if Nidoqueen is killed but Nidoqueen can't.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

But they wouldn't be Nidoking _and_ Nidoqueen... that's what I was saying earlier. The lover chooses someone who wasn't a lover to begin with. Lovers are _not_ the same thing as fishing brothers. No revenge kills.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*



Spike said:


> But they wouldn't be Nidoking _and_ Nidoqueen... that's what I was saying earlier. The lover chooses someone who wasn't a lover to begin with. Lovers are _not_ the same thing as fishing brothers. No revenge kills.


Well, it depends on the GM. Some do that kind of Lover, and others do fixed Lovers, who are Lovers since the beginning and were never anything else. So P-S probably is Nidoqueen, although they may not be. Pig-Serpent, what /is/ your Pokemon?
Also, *Abstain*.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

*Reminder: Required lynch still*


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Oh, forgot about that. Well...who should we lynch? We don't have any leads so...anyone got an idea?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

I am still suspect Blaziking when he claims as an alien, but was he activated? Or maybe the mafia forgot about it? Hmm... I don't who to lynch but not Blaziking since there's a possibility he could be an active alien.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Eh, let's just lynch *Pig-Serpent* anyway then since we have to lynch somebody. Pig-Serpent isn't telling what Pokemon he is and it doesn't look like he was the useful lover between the two anyway. Let's give the mafia one more night to take out the alien before we end this.


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Whoops. Sorry for not dropping in.

*Pig-serpent* I guess.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

*Pig-serpent* is alright with me.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

I forget if I already voted or not but I guess I'll also go with* Pig-serpent*.

I'll restate once more that I am in fact alien. I just have more fun with drawn out mafia games rather than short and abrupt ones, which is why I'm choosing to side with the innocents instead. So basically I'm taking on the role of a vanilla townie.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> I'll restate once more that I am in fact alien. I just have more fun with drawn out mafia games rather than short and abrupt ones, which is why I'm choosing to side with the innocents instead. So basically I'm taking on the role of a vanilla townie.


That's exactly why I'm not retracting my threat to vote you off if the mafia doesn't kill you tonight.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

I beleive I said I was Nidoqueen, back when I was paying attention to my computer.  Yeah, I was one of the lovers/fishing brothers, but it looks like I'll die again, so I'm cool with it, I guess.  1 less game to worry about.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

*Pig-serpent.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

_The villagers grab Pig-serpent after a very confusing day, throw them in the gallows, and proceed to kill them._

*Pig-serpent, a Nidoqueen, was Innocent

48 hours for night actions. Same death threat applies.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 3)*

Nobody died.

*48 hours to discuss. Lynch required*


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

Hmm...lucky healer, or inactive mafia, I wonder?


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

Well, I guess it turns out I was wrong about how lovers work in this game. :V Sooo did Whirlpool get their role's name changed to Nidoking once Pig-Serpent chose them or what? It's going to bother me forever.

Anyway, it had to have been a lucky heal or something. If the mafia were inactive they would have been killed by the GM.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*



Spike said:


> Well, I guess it turns out I was wrong about how lovers work in this game. :V Sooo did Whirlpool get their role's name changed to Nidoking once Pig-Serpent chose them or what? It's going to bother me forever.


Well, it seems that Whirlpool and P-S were set Lovers.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Well, it seems that Whirlpool and P-S were set Lovers.


Well, yeah, but Whirlpool died for not sending in a night action. Lovers don't have night actions... at least, not usually! So I'm wondering why Whirlpool died if they were set lovers (as the matching role names would imply).


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

Possibly a revenge kill power, called "lover"?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

Yeah, maybe it was a Lovers/Fishing Brothers mix. Like if one dies, the other kills their target and then suicides, but only Nidoking can kill.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

Well, either way, it's kind of irrelevant I guess. Maybe it'll get explained at the end of the game.

My vote is still for *Blaziking*. Either the mafia wasn't taking it seriously or Blaziking himself is the mafia, but I'm leaning towards the latter. He could have easily gotten enough votes to get lynched (in fact, he _did_ have enough) before he went and roleclaimed activated alien. If he really were the activated alien that was a hella stupid move... too stupid, I think.

...It would still be a good idea to know how a death didn't happen though. Do we still have any healers? What happened there? Anybody have any info?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

There were 2 innocents that died as Chansey and Clefable. Aren't these Pokemon usually related to healing roles? It could be mean that we lost both healers, but I am not sure. I think there's a lack of mafia killed because of a roleblocker.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*



Kirby-Chan said:


> There were 2 innocents that died as Chansey and Clefable. Aren't these Pokemon usually related to healing roles? It could be mean that we lost both healers, but I am not sure.


Well, with Gen V...


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

Well, it probably wasn't a lack of night action, since OrngSumb would have posted something about that, I believe. Unless he doesn't want us to know that the mafia didn't send in a night action!


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*



Griffin said:


> Well, it probably wasn't a lack of night action, since OrngSumb would have posted something about that, I believe. Unless he doesn't want us to know that the mafia didn't send in a night action!


But the mafia would've died. Orng would have killed them.


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

I think you get one "slack-off" before you're killed off, though?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*



Spike said:


> My vote is still for *Blaziking*. Either the mafia wasn't taking it seriously or Blaziking himself is the mafia, but I'm leaning towards the latter. He could have easily gotten enough votes to get lynched (in fact, he _did_ have enough) before he went and roleclaimed activated alien. If he really were the activated alien that was a hella stupid move... too stupid, I think.


As I've said before, I really hate the alien role. I much prefer just letting the game play out. I figured that revealing my role would make people stop targeting me and make the game last longer.

If we're going to lynch someone, it should be someone who wasn't too active the past day or something. How often have we seen Twilight Sparkle around?


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

I've been around for 6(7?) posts now, and my role really isn't useful. I've been keeping up though. Maybe target someone who just comes in for a bandwagon? I've seen Griffin do that, and a few others.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

Well, what's your pokemon?


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

My time zone is just different from yours, you know! And I have not just been bandwagoning, either.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*

_The villagers rattle on about the Mafia and seem to not notice Spike calling out Blaziking. In their daze they don't see Spike throw Blaziking into the gallows and kill him. They only notice when they realize Spike is shouting "I TOLD YOU SO!"_

*Blaziking, a Tyranitar, was Mafia

48 hours for night actions. Don't send it in and you will die.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 5)*

_The villagers wake up and run to the square, hoping for all to be alive. Sadly mistaken the see Griffin dead, lookin like swiss cheese. Written along the fountain in his blood, almost as if by pen, was "1 H4V3NT L02T H0P3 Y3T } : ]"_

*Griffin, a Noctowl, was Innocent

48 hours, lynch required.*


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*



Terezi Pyrope said:


> Well, what's your pokemon?


A Doduo :( So useless.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 5)*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> A Doduo :( So useless.


Sounds like Doublevoter.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

I'm not sure why, but this smells like Terezi. Also, she seems to be immune to night actions. I've used mine twice on her (not a kill, mind you) and nothing has happened. I don't know if Orngsumb isn't getting my PMs, but nothing is happening with my night actions. I say *Terezi Pyrope*.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I'm not sure why, but this smells like Terezi. Also, she seems to be immune to night actions. I've used mine twice on her (not a kill, mind you) and nothing has happened. I don't know if Orngsumb isn't getting my PMs, but nothing is happening with my night actions. I say *Terezi Pyrope*.


There might be another explanation for it. I can't ask what your night action is, but what's your Pokemon?
Personally was kind of suspicious of Terezi just because its posts have mostly consisted of just voting or something (with like two not-voting posts) also, but let's not jump to conclusions here.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

I'm mismagius. I know what you're thinking. I'M NOT MAFIA.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Well, I'm just a Kricketune. Nothing particularly useful.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Well what do you suppose we do? I can't think of anything, but Zackrai, why do you think it's terezi? I can't think of why, except maybe the message left. Zarkrai, can you explain yourself? We do need a lynch today if we don't get any leads, and you may be a prime suspect.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Unless *Terezi* is Mafia, the only other conclusion I could make is that the remaining Mafia member is Porygon/-2/-Z or that robot from B/W, because it's said to be heartless.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*



> "1 H4V3NT LO2T HOP3 Y3T >:]"


fix'd


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Hey you! Get outta my thread. That's how the killer wanted it written! *punts*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I can't think of anything, but Zackrai, why do you think it's terezi? I can't think of why, except maybe the message left. Zarkrai, can you explain yourself?


Well, there's no way an innocent character would be able to resist night actions, or at least there shouldn't, unless healing negates all night actions. But then I suppose our healers are both dead, so there is absolutely no way anyone should resist night actions, unless their pokemon is defensive, which Kriketune isn't, the last time I checked. Like I've said, I've used my night action _twice_ on her now, and nothing has happened either time. Tell me that isn't suspicious, even a little. I'm holding firm to my thoughts. I'm also telling you, I'm not mafia. Even though a Kriketune wouldn't follow the pattern we've seen (Huntail, Gyarados, and Tyranitar), I still find Terezi to be suspicious, because there's no way that "just a Kriketune" should be able to negate anything.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Maybe your night actions got redirected.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 5)*



OrngSumb said:


> _"1 H4V3NT L02T H0P3 Y3T } : ]"_


Look at that. Now, look at Terezi's signature. Now back to that. Now Terezi's signature. See any coincidences? This wouldn't be the first time I've been right completely on speculation.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Let me tell you something: I am not a killer, yet I was responsible for Syl's death on night 1.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 5)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Look at that. Now, look at Terezi's signature. Now back to that. Now Terezi's signature. See any coincidences? This wouldn't be the first time I've been right completely on speculation.


If you actually thought about it, why would they give themselves away like that? I'm not saying they wouldn't, cuz hey, maybe they would, but my point is they wouldn't be so dumb to do that.

And Terezi could be the bus driver, seeing their newest post.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

so you're the bus driver now? how would a Kriketune be a bus driver? it has no hands! (kidding, but seriously.) But honestly, explain to me how a Kriketune would be a bus driver.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Heck if I know. @-@


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

See, I'd _like_ to believe you, but you're not proving your case very well.

Also, I still find the chat speak/1337 speak incriminating.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Oh, and I still don't see how you're immune to my action.


----------



## ....

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

What if I told you that I _don't have_ any more evidence?

But if you don't believe me, go ahead and lynch me.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Maybe we still have a healer? It could be Kirby-Chan, since he hasn't died from not turning in an action.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

I have an action, but I am not a healer. I forgot to send last night and I surprise I didn't get kill. I don't have much of a useful role.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Have you told us your pokemon yet? If you have I'll look for it, if not, can you tell us?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

I think that everyone should roleclaim now.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Sure, I guess. I'm Reuniclus.

... Actually now that I think about it, I also could have conceivably caused Syl's death on the first night... I can't say _how_, though, of course, but now that I realize this I'm kind of doubtful of Terezi's roleclaim. Then again my Pokemon's role isn't immediately apparent either, but at least it is moreso, I hope. I guess I'll go for *Terezi Pyrope* too, crossing my fingers here...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Cool, another Gen-V person. I don't think that the roles have anything to do with ability. Sturdy/Shell Armor would suggest that I would be some sort of Bulletproof, but I'm not.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

Mine reflects my role _somewhat_, though you'd get a better idea just looking at the whole family and their Pokedex entries and their real-life counterparts or whatever, I think (if I'm allowed to give that much of a hint). I think the roles were assigned based on an overall feel rather than something specific like abilities.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*

_The townies lead Terezi Pyrope up to the gallows and punctually kill them_

*Terezi Pyrope, a Kricketune, was innocent.

24 hours for night actions. Same death threat applies*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

_The villagers awaken to find Legendaryseeker99 dead by the fountain, the message from yesterday replaced with "how fun is this!!!!!!!! ::::)"_

*Legendaryseeker99, a Crustle, was innocent.

24 hours for discussion. Lynch required*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 6)*



OrngSumb said:


> _The townies lead Terezi Pyrope up to the gallows and punctually kill them_


Terezi

gallows

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

Well.

Now there's just four of us... me, Kirby, Zackrai, and Twilight Sparkle.
No idea who to go for. :/ Guys? Any idea?


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

Maybe go for Kirby? He hasn't posted in a while (two day phases I think) and hasn't been helpful :/ I really have no idea :|


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

That works for me. And it still looks like my night action isn't going through... that's really strange.

Are you getting my PMs, Orngsumb?


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

He just posted last day phase, but no, he hasn't been really helpful... I don't think he'd admit to having an unhelpful role if he didn't want to get lynched, though. Or maybe he knew we'd think that! Ummm...

Hey Zackrai, I'm suspecting you kind of a little bit.. >:I What's your Pokemon, again? If Orngsumb weren't getting your PMs then you'd be dead or something, unless your night action isn't mandatory.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

I have an innocent-aligned Night action.  would tell you what it is, but that would get me killed (or is it alright now?). I'll tell you this: I have nothing to do with direct kills. I am innocent aligned. I have not been that successful with my role (usefully, anyway), and now it's just not happening. Like, I send Orngsumb my PM, and nothing happens afterward. I'm telling the truth, and can't be the mafia killer, because that action is in fact, happening.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

My role is a Gengar and I suppose to help out the innocents in some way, but I have no luck.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

I don't know if we can trust you still :/ Mismagius seems pretty suspicious to claim, it would seem mafia to me being a ghost and all :/ What do you think Spike?

EDIT: I don't see how Gengar can help innocents. :/ What's with all the ghosts?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

Let's see, we got a Gengar, Mismagius, a Doduo, and Reuniclus left. And the mafia were dead: Gyarados, and Tyranitar, and Huntail. The general pattern is all these Pokemon have intimidate moves or ability. Gyarados and Tyranitar both have the ability intimidate and Huntail have moves that also intimidate the Pokemon such as bite.

Chief and I both claim we have night actions and the Chief can't get his action through while I forgot to send one 1 night which means I can't be mafia. So what are your roles do?


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

How does not sending one in not make you mafia? Orng could have just not wanted to kill off you if you were mafia and make the game last. I don't see why Orng wouldn't kill you, cuz if you weren't mafia you would probably die, and if you were mafia you might not die. So I don't think we can trust you and I'm going to wait, but I'm leaning towards Kirby.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

... lolwut Tranitar doesn't have intimidate.

however, I did notice this pattern as well. The mafia pokemon seem to be creepy/intimidating pokemon. Personally, I find Gengar to be more creepy/ intimidating than Mismagius, so.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> How does not sending one in not make you mafia? Orng could have just not wanted to kill off you if you were mafia and make the game last. I don't see why Orng wouldn't kill you, cuz if you weren't mafia you would probably die, and if you were mafia you might not die. So I don't think we can trust you and I'm going to wait, but I'm leaning towards Kirby.


Since there are 3 mafia dead ( plus maybe a terrerist), there is one mafia left and a mafia would died anyway. I have an interesting idea though. Maybe since Twilight claims as a Doduo and might have a double voter ability, I want Twilight to vote for me and Chief vote someone else to see if something interesting happens. I don't care if I am alive at this point, but if it helps find out the remaining mafia.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

Just because I'm Doduo doesn't mean I'm doublevoter. And that's exactly my point, with one mafia left I don't think Orng would kill them off, and you could be lying to us for all we know about not sending in your action to mislead us, just to make us think you aren't mafia? And fine, I never said I was doublevoter in any way so why not, *Kirby-Chan.* And besides, there could be a role I have that doesn't fit the pokemon like Terezi's. Krickitune can aparently be bus driver.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

Eh... it'll mess up the doublevoting experiment but I think I'm gonna go with *Kirby-chan* too.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 7)*

I'm voting *Kirby-chan*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Night 7)*

_Villagers lead Kirby-chan to the gallows, off with their head._

*Kirby-chan, a Gengar, was Innocent.

24 hours for night actions*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 8)*

_A very short night indeed leaves Twilight Sparkle and Spike standing by the corpse of Chief Zackrai, the fountain's message today saying "WELCOME TO THE DARK CARNIVAL, BROTHER".

The ghost of Chief Zackrai standing by them._

*Chief Zackrai, a Mismagius, was Innocent.

Chief Zackrai since you were the last killed, please state the who you would like to kill: Spike or Twilight Sparkle.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 8)*

:I ...um.

Well, Twilight sparkle has been going against me since the beginning, but Spike _did_ screw with the doublevoting thing...

*Spike*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Multi-Generational PokeMafia! (Day 8)*

_Out of revenge, Chief Zackrai drags Spike to the depths of Hell with them.

Left all alone Twilight Sparkle stands by the corpses of RespectTheBlade, InvaderSyl, and Blaziking. "Though you may have been underneath me we did this together" she said, laughing maniacally._

*Spike, a Reuniclus, was Innocent!

MAFIA WINS WITH THE DON STILL LIVING AND BEING THE LAST ONE ALIVE!

Roles and log coming soon*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

oh, grr.

Why do I always suspect the innocents ;~;


----------



## Silver

Oh. My. God. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!! Thank you Zackrai, H3H3H3


----------



## Mai

Good job Silver! I wasn't paying much attention after I died, honestly, and I didn't really suspect you all that much. It might've been the fact that you couldn't actually say the role or who you targeted-I really couldn't determine suspiciously faked night action frauds from nothing!- but I never really was that sure who was mafia and who was innocent! 

Now for the logs to come up... did I get bus drivered or something? Because I'm pretty sure I targeted Blaziking, not Wargle!

Did you choose to give your killings a homestuck theme?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Stands up*

Well, that's over. Playing dead isn't very fun, now is it? 

I still wanna know who killed me day 1 >.<

Oh wait, that's right. I don't have legs in this game- 

*falls over*

owww....

But YAY, WE WIN :D


----------



## OrngSumb

Roles and Pokemon:

Mafia Don* (Escavalier): Twilight Sparkle
Mafia Goon* (Huntail): InvaderSyl
Mafia Goon* (Tyranitar): Blaziking of the Keyblade
Bomb (Weezing): Wargle
Schizo (Clefable): Seritinajii
Doctor (Chansy): Superbird
Jailkeeper (Crustle): Legendaryseeker99
Inspector (Noctowl): Griffin
Watcher (Magnezone): Flower Doll
Nexus (Reuniclus): Spike
Vigilante (Honchkrow): Mai
Bus Driver (Kricketune): Terezi Pyrope
Brother (Nidoking): Whirlpool
Sister (Nidoqueen): Pig-serpent
Roleblocker (Mismagius): Chief Zackrai
Vengeful Townie (Gengar): Kirby-chan
Silencer (Ariados): Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Variable (Magikarp/Gyrados)*: RespectTheBlade


----------



## Silver

Mai said:


> Good job Silver! I wasn't paying much attention after I died, honestly, and I didn't really suspect you all that much. It might've been the fact that you couldn't actually say the role or who you targeted-I really couldn't determine suspiciously faked night action frauds from nothing!- but I never really was that sure who was mafia and who was innocent!
> 
> Now for the logs to come up... did I get bus drivered or something? Because I'm pretty sure I targeted Blaziking, not Wargle!
> 
> Did you choose to give your killings a homestuck theme?


Thanks! It was hard to be convincing! I thought Zack would kill me off and they would win! 

I gave them the Homestuck theme after I framed Terezi with the leet speak :3 And it felt very fitting to put "WELCOME TO THE DARK CARNIVAL, BROTHER" when I killed Zack! I panicked when I was the last one alive though, but it all payed off! :D


----------



## OrngSumb

Night 0:
Superbird heals Spike (Bounced off to InvaderSyl) (Bus Drivered to Jack)
Flower Doll watches Mai
Kirby-chan uses Destiny Bond on Mai
Chief Zackrai cloaks RespectTheBlade
Mawile switched Jack_the_PumpkinKing and InvaderSyl
Jack silences RTB
Seri targets Legendary (RNG chooses heal)
Legendary heals and roleblocks RTB
Mai doesn’t kill.
Silver chooses to kill Jack (Bus drivered to IS)
Griffin inspects Superbird
Night 0 result: IS died

Day 1: no lynch

Night 1:
Jack silences Griffin
Pig-serpent chooses Flower Doll
Griffin inspects Wargle
Chief cloaks Legendary
Kirby bonds to Blaziking
Night 1 Results: No death

Day 2 Results: Flower Doll lynched

Night 2:
Mawile switches Blaziking and Wargle
Seri targets Mai (RNG chooses kill)
Legendary heals and roleblocks RTB
Twilight Sparkle inducts the variable
Blaziking chooses to kill Mai
Chief Zackrai blocks Blaziking (Bus drivered to Wargle)
Mai chooses Blaziking (Bus drivered to Wargle)
Pig-serpent chooses Blaziking (Bus drivered to Wargle)
Jack silences Pig-serpent
Whirlpool chooses Blaziking (Bus drivered to Wargle)
Kirby-chan bonds with Blaziking (Bus drivered to Wargle)
Night 2 Results: Wargle and Mai died

Day 3 Results: RTB lynched

Night 3:
Chief Zackrai blocks Griffin
Jack silences Whirlpool
Kirby-chan bonds with Griffin
Legendaryseeker99 blocks and heals CZ
Griffin inspects Kirby-chan
Pig-serpent chooses Blaziking
Mawile switches Kirby-chan and LS
Twilight Sparkle kills Spike (redirected to Jack)
Night 3 Results: Superbird, Seri, Whirlpool, and Jack all die

Day 4 Results: Pig-serpent is lynched

Night 4:
Kirby-chan bonds with Blaziking
Twilight Sparkle kills Terezi Pyrope *written in blood “Guess whose next? ”*
Terezi Pyrope switches Blaziking and Spike (switched to doesn't matter)
Chief Zackrai blocks Terezi Pyrope
Legendaryseeker99 heals and roleblocks Terezi Pyrope
Griffin inspects Chief Zackrai
Night 4 Results: No kill

Day 5 Results: Blaziking is lynched

Night 5:
Terezi Pyrope switches Legendaryseeker99 and Kirby-chan
Chief Zackrai blocks Terezi Pyrope
Legendaryseeker99 heals and blocks Spike (redirected to Kirby-chan)
Twilight Sparkle kills Griffin
Griffin and Kirby-chan doesn’t matter.
Night 5 Results: Griffin dies

Day 6 Results: Terezi Pyrope lynched

Night 6:
Twilight Sparkle kills Legendaryseeker99
Kirby-chan bonds to Twilight Sparkle
Legendaryseeker99 heals and blocks Kirby-chan
Chief Zackrai blocks Kirby-chan
Night 6 Results: Legendaryseeker99 dies

Day 7 Results: Kirby-chan lynched

Night 7:
Twilight Sparkle kills Chief Zackrai
Chief Zackrai blocks Spike (redirected to thyself)
Night 7 Results: Chief Zackrai dies

Day 8 Results: Spike dies, Mafia wins

I laughed when RNG chose Chief Zackrai to block himself in the end.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

Twilight Sparkle said:


> "WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE, BROTHER WE GOT COOKIES."


Fix'd. This is what I wrote if I was mafia. The ending would be a lot different if Chief's attack redirect to Twilight...


----------



## Aisling

Oh my god you guys ;_; All night actions bounced off of me! There was no way we could lose! Unless you killed me off. Seriously. Stupidest reason to choose me ever, especially when you say "Twilight Sparkle has been going against me this whole time" just before it and I totally scoped out Blaziken as a mafia. :I We totally had this. 

/mad


----------



## Silver

But still, good game you guys! *highfives corpses of dead mafia members* ...That was so close! I thought I would have died soon after Blaziking died! I can't believe I won though. Really. I was close to killing you Spike, on the last night, but I chose right :D


----------



## InvaderSyl

See, I'd hi-five you but I DON'T HAVE ANY HANDS EITHER >.<

Being a Huntail corpse sucks, at least Gorebyss have fins D: *de-evolves and re-evolves into Gorebyss* Better.

Nice going, Twilight :D WHOO! *hi-fin* 

... stupid puns.


----------



## Wargle

What why did everyone hit me on Night two screw you all I'm sad now D'=


----------



## OrngSumb

You can blame Terezi Pyrope for that: they switched you and Blaziking around


----------



## Seritinajii

I wish I hadn't forgotten to turn in my night actions...


----------

